# New Areotank2 Dual Coil rebuild



## Rellik (10/10/14)

Was Struggling to dismantle the new dual coils from Kangertech. I managed to find a video online that shows it as super simple!

I have now rebuilt 3 Dual Coils for my Aerotank2. Still playing with coil sizes and the amount of Rayon that I will need, but here are some pics of my first build.
Have managed a 1.6ohm, 1.4 ohm and 1.3 ohm. 
So far, I think the vapour production is better, not quite happy that the flavour is as good as the original (it seems they use Silica Wick)
Will update when I think I got it right...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

good job on the coils


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Was Struggling to dismantle the new dual coils from Kangertech. I managed to find a video online that shows it as super simple!
> 
> I have now rebuilt 3 Dual Coils for my Aerotank2. Still playing with coil sizes and the amount of Rayon that I will need, but here are some pics of my first build.
> Have managed a 1.6ohm, 1.4 ohm and 1.3 ohm.
> ...


Excellent! Dual coils in that tiny space are a real challenge, nicely done 

I find that cotton and rayon need some time before they provide good flavour, give it a few good vapes, it will come around


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

Nice one!

Could you possibly post the link to the video?


----------



## Rellik (11/10/14)

Of course. 
Here you go:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/14)

Thank you thank you 

I've got a few duals that I was going to chuck.
I broke the first one I tried to take apart.


----------



## Rellik (11/10/14)

To me, the big "secret" was to remove the bottom part first and get the coil into a solid base. Then you can pull/wiggle the chimney out pretty easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/10/14)

For me the problem was not so much getting the chimney out as it was getting it all the way back in.

Even in the YouTube video posted above, you can see that the chimney is not all the way back in (@ 13:06) - it sticks out above the rim by about 1mm. If you look at the coil before disassembly you'll see it is supposed to be completely flush with the rim (@ 1:28).

This makes it not fit well in my EMOW tank, so I had to gently tap it down until it was all the way in 

I guess it works fine in some other tanks when it sticks out a little, but it was a problem for me.


----------



## Rellik (11/10/14)

Yeah. I noticed the same. Makes my aerotank also have a half mm gap. I'll tap it down and see if I can get it deeper.


----------



## ET (11/10/14)

very nice going dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/14)

lol I tried and failed miserably.

I kept getting a 0.0 ohm reading on the MVP. Afaik that's a hard short.

So took the top coil out and it's fine. Reads 2,2ohm.

Think I need to stick to the easy stuff


----------



## Rellik (12/10/14)

Hi. What I have been doing now is twisting the coil legs together. It prevents a random leg thats too long and bulging to creat a short. So I build the 2 coils on top of one another, twist the legs and then stick them through the base. Been getting consistent 1.4 ohm readings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (12/10/14)

Getting better at it with practice..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/14)

Oooh twisting the legs. That surely will make things easier.

Thank you @Rellick

And just one question - are the coils not supposed to touch each other?


----------



## Rellik (12/10/14)

I'm not sure about the touching. I would assume that it would be safer to have a mm or so gap between the 2 coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/10/14)

@Rellik very good tip on the twisty legs...gonna give that a go, thanks 

@r0gue z0mbie the existing dual coils inside don't touch, and none of the tutorials I've seen have had them touching.
AFAIK only the legs should touch for dual couls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper (1/11/14)

Hi @Rellik. Are you using 32guage Kanthal on those coils? 7 wraps? how thick is the ID?

Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Not much space to work with. Clearly you have loads of patience. Good looking coil


----------



## TylerD (2/11/14)

Thanks @Rellik . Cool info here!
I took out a day old dual coil yesterday because it was burnt. Crap bloody coils!
Popped in an old rebuild 1.2 ohm single coil and boom! Works awesome. Great flavor and vapor!
Will give this a go at some time! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (2/11/14)

Hi @Twisper. Sorry was away for the weekend with no internet access. Yeah doiing 7 or 8 wraps with 1.4 - 1.6 ohm at 2mm diameter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

Thx for reply @Rellik, how long does cotton last compared to silica wick?


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/14)

Twisper said:


> Thx for reply @Rellik, how long does cotton last compared to silica wick?


Proper good quality silica can last a week or even longer. It also depends on the type of juice you use I vape my diy unflavoured or menthol juice its pretty clear juice and I got 3 weeks on a wick sometimes. On a dark juice especially a NET, it fouls up coils and wick quickly, a few days if you lucky. 

Cotton I generally change out daily. It can go 2 days or maybe at a push 3 but you notice the regradation of your vape.


----------

